# need advice on shipping//



## drugmonkey93x (Mar 13, 2014)

so I am going to place order, i need advice on shipping. i live in united states and the order is being placed domestically. 

i can not have it shipped to my place of residence. do not ask why because the reason why is irrelevant to thread, my house is not currently flagged. 

so i am looking into the safest/best alternative.  

after doing some research and some consulting it seems that my smartest option would be to get a Personal Mailbox at UPS instead of a P.O. box.. 

The advantages of a personal mailbox over a P.O. box would be that personal mailboxes are 

1. real street addresses/
2. package acceptance from all carriers


........................


now w/ setting up a personal mail box i understand you have to show two forms of I.D. to set up the mailbox.

you can also pick up mail that was sent to a different name under that Address. 



I am assuming the Personal Mail Box is smaller than a regular mailbox so you will have to go up to the front desk and sign for the gear package.. 

i think sending the packages under a different name will be smarter and then just going up and saying im picking it up for a friend...


this way incase the package breaks or leaks on the way in transit, i can say it was not for me i was just getting it for a friend...



this plan seems shady though and it forces me to bank on the fact that the package will be packed properly and it wont leak or anything.. 

i think i may send it to an abandoned house instead so at the worst case scenario somebody steals my package once it gets dropped off on the porch. 

what do you guys think?


----------



## meat (Mar 13, 2014)

An abandoned house? A separate box for a domestic pack?


----------



## Yaya (Mar 13, 2014)

Have it shipped to jada


----------



## drugmonkey93x (Mar 13, 2014)

i just don't like the idea of completely relying on this source to have perfect packaging... i kno how shit is with the mail, they throw boxes on boxes, things get knocked over, co-workers play football with a package here or there, maybe they are even required to have a drug dog in certain mailrooms............. regardless. i don't like putting my faith in anybody but myself. i can not control what happens during that shipment.. there is a 99% chance that everything will be shipped fine in the mail (assuming packaging is A+) but i still don't want to take that 1% chance and get ****ed.
id rather lose 200 bucks and send it to an abandoned house than lose my life to a felony.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 13, 2014)

drugmonkey93x said:


> i just don't like the idea of completely relying on this source to have perfect packaging... i kno how shit is with the mail, they throw boxes on boxes, things get knocked over, co-workers play football with a package here or there, maybe they are even required to have a drug dog in certain mailrooms............. regardless. i don't like putting my faith in anybody but myself. i can not control what happens during that shipment.. there is a 99% chance that everything will be shipped fine in the mail (assuming packaging is A+) but i still don't want to take that 1% chance and get ****ed.
> id rather lose 200 bucks and send it to an abandoned house than lose my life to a felony.



have you ever had sex with a man? do u want to? dont do illegal shit boy


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 13, 2014)

Ship it to a friends house.


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh Monkey.

Monkey Monkey Monkey . . .


----------



## drugmonkey93x (Mar 13, 2014)

are you guys gonna offer sound advice or what, that's the point of this forum.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 13, 2014)

drugmonkey93x said:


> are you guys gonna offer sound advice or what, that's the point of this forum.



the point of this forum is not to teach u how to buy drugs..Its about fitness and learning


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 13, 2014)

Figure the shit out yourself.  This isnt a game.  If you want to play you gotta have some balls or brains, maybe a little of both.  Talking about shipping and packaging is the last thing we need on here.


----------



## Assassin32 (Mar 13, 2014)

My advice to you is don't use gear.


----------



## Jada (Mar 13, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Have it shipped to jada



I will use it as taco sauce!


----------



## StoliFTW (Mar 13, 2014)

Ship to the house on Pennsylvania street


----------



## drugmonkey93x (Mar 13, 2014)

im not violating the rules, and this is underground bodybuilding related. so u gonna help or what? u guys all do this, so you are obviously doing it successfully, so offer advice.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 13, 2014)

drugmonkey93x said:


> im not violating the rules, and this is underground bodybuilding related. so u gonna help or what? u guys all do this, so you are obviously doing it successfully, so offer advice.



nobody here is obligated to help u with this matter..if u have a question on dieting or fitness please ask away!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 13, 2014)

drugmonkey93x said:


> im not violating the rules, and this is underground bodybuilding related. so u gonna help or what? u guys all do this, so you are obviously doing it successfully, so offer advice.



ok fuk it i will help u...look u need to trust your source and the source needs to trust u..with out trust dont by anything...Use your real info its safer that way..good luck dont ask shady questions


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 13, 2014)

drugmonkey93x said:


> im not violating the rules, and this is underground bodybuilding related. so u gonna help or what? u guys all do this, so you are obviously doing it successfully, so offer advice.



Read them again. You're borderline and I'm holding my hammer....


----------



## drugmonkey93x (Mar 13, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Read them again. You're borderline and I'm holding my hammer....






 "Do not discuss payment details beyond methods accepted or shipping/packaging details. By packaging we do not mean vial labels but rather types of boxes, labels or fonts of address labels etc... Anything LE might use to identify packages for scrutiny. "


can you elaborate/clarify this statement before i ask anymore questions. it is somewhat unclear.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 13, 2014)

drugmonkey93x said:


> "Do not discuss payment details beyond methods accepted or shipping/packaging details. By packaging we do not mean vial labels but rather types of boxes, labels or fonts of address labels etc... Anything LE might use to identify packages for scrutiny. "
> 
> 
> can you elaborate/clarify this statement before i ask anymore questions. it is somewhat unclear.



Shipping methods. You're posting on an open forum how you plan to have items shipped to you. Why you would want to attract that kind of attention to yourself has me confused. Just figure it out. No upstanding member of the community is going to help you with something like this. You have to figure it out on your own.  LE already watches the abandoned properties in your community because they attract criminal activity.  Sending a pack with steroids there is a bad idea.  The neighbors watch those houses too. One sees you pull up and take mail off the front porch. You think that won't arouse suspicion? 

Drop it. This thread is done.


----------

